# Uber Rewards Discounted Tires



## lakzo (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm in the market for some new tires for my car, and I noticed the partner deals Uber has (tires @ 10% above cost) with a lot of popular national chains. Does anyone have experience with redeeming those offers? If so, was this the best deal? A lot of these chains will offer rebates as prepaid visa cards and such, so I'm trying to best weigh my options.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

Haven't looked at the promos, but if you can, go to Discount Tire---as everything (including lifetime rotations and balancings if you need them) are included.

Tire places make their money by nickel and dime-ing you (by not offering lifetime rotations for example). Discount Tire doesn't do any of that. 

Personal fav. Michelin Defender. rated to 90,000 miles, reasonably priced. Drove during the Super Bowl (2/1) blizzard in Chicago for 9 straight hours driving over nothing but unplowed snow in my FWD family sedan. If anything, the confidence those tires gave me made me stay out way longer than I would have---I didn't realize it snowed 22" until the next day.

YMMV as opinions about tires/tire shops are all over the place.

And do yourself a favor and not buying the cheapest tires available. During a storm/run in with a drunk driver, a few feet of distance can mean the difference of death or a near miss


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

lakzo said:


> I'm in the market for some new tires for my car, and I noticed the partner deals Uber has (tires @ 10% above cost) with a lot of popular national chains. Does anyone have experience with redeeming those offers? If so, was this the best deal? A lot of these chains will offer rebates as prepaid visa cards and such, so I'm trying to best weigh my options.


I used the discount through Firestone here in Phoenix and the total cost ended up being quite a bit cheaper than the same tires at Costco.

Good luck!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Go to TireRack and get your self Kumho tires.

Walmart and Costco at times have discounts as well.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

lakzo 
See this thread...
http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/tiresplus-_rewards.25802/#post-351124


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

This is where I go to get good deals. http://www.ebay.com/usr/discounttiredirect


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Sears includes free rotations for life when you buy tires there. I just bought a new set with 24-month, no-interest financing.


----------

